# BMW 7 Series Install



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Well this is very exciting for me. Thursday I received a message asking if I would like to do an install on a 2001 BMW 740. After talking to him for two days I took a ride up to him on Saturday to meet him and the car. After him reading about me and my work he had no problem handing the keys over to take it home. He left Monday for a 2 week vacation.

Enough with that story, time to talk about the install. 

Goodies include

SQA-4100 - CDT Audio 4 Channel Amplifier

Q 1200.1 - Image Dynamics 1-Channel 1200 Watt Amplifier 

IDQ12V2.D2 - Image Dynamics 12" IDQ $149.99 x 2 

130CVX - Focal 5.25 " Polyglass Coaxial Speakers

MTX re-Q Signal Processor 

JL CleanSweep CL441DSP

Stinger Pro 3 Series 6 Channel

Head rest tv's

Kicker 12 Guage S series 150ft 

Kicker PKD1 

FOCAL 165VR3 3 WAY COMPONENT SET

Dynamat 10455 Xtreme Bulk Pack 9 Sheets

This install will very much help my skills and expand them to fiberglass and custom boxes. 

I will update this thread daily with new work and pictures.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

The ride

















Trunk









Work today included making the new parts to raise the floor to flush mount the amps and the sub box.


























UPS Dropped off some goodies!




















More stuff to come in the mail


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Speakers finally came in.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today i worked on the kick panels. The reason for this is there is no stock location for a 6.5 inch speaker in the door. Also this will help imaging a bit by having them facing the drive and passenger. 

Drilled holes to help the fiberglass hold to the stock panel.










Laying down the foil and tape to protect the carpet.









Laying the cloth and resin 


















While that was curing I took off the door panel to take a look at the mid and tweeters.

The owner said that the speakers were upgraded but he did not know what they were. All that was upgraded was the tweeter.


















Have to make a bracket to hold the smaller mid but will be well worth it.









The new tweeter


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today got a good deal done. 

Dynamat was installed

































Fedex and ups dropped off the reming stuff needed.


























Ran the new speaker wire threw the doors.










Lube anyone?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Fish wire slid pretty well


















Trimmed the fiberglass will wrap it tomorrow 









New rear speakers


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today I got a few things done even though it was raining. 

One of the head rest tv's in.

















Rear speaker in it's bazel.









Subs








Got the openings cut.









Box starting to come together




































Sub box done "except for wrapping with cloth"


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Shortened the box to correct size.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today even with the rain i decided to finish the right kick panel. As I sit here recovering from the fumes I think they are going to look good after sanding bondo and paint.

Trimmed the base









Made the ring and started mounting it.









Everything fits good going ahead fro wrapping and fiberglass.









Clearance fleece blanket for 8 bucks. Sorry disney 


















First coat of fiberglass.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Added the second layer and will let it set good over night than sand and bondo tomorrow and paint.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Laid mat down.


----------



## DynaudioNut (Jan 1, 2010)

Updates please.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

^ LOL


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I was just posting what I did yesterday.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice work man!


----------



## six2six (Mar 25, 2007)

looking good


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Sub box in and got the rca's wired to the proper wires.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

sub'd - I'm looking forward to seeing those kicks


----------



## SQfreak (Feb 13, 2007)

looks good man! I did a full install in my 740i a few years back too. I completely pulled the HU though so had to run all new wires. It was a PITA but the end result was pretty good. The hardest part though was trying to break down the crasy German wire colors "So I think it's the brown wire with the..aqua runner? Hmm or is that maroon with an orange runner? uhhhh..."


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

SQfreak said:


> looks good man! I did a full install in my 740i a few years back too. I completely pulled the HU though so had to run all new wires. It was a PITA but the end result was pretty good. The hardest part though was trying to break down the crasy German wire colors "So I think it's the brown wire with the..aqua runner? Hmm or is that maroon with an orange runner? uhhhh..."


lol YESSSSSS I know exactly how you feel. There wiring is bad lol or we Americans are less superior to there coloring diagrams lol.:laugh: 
I appreciate the comments, this intall should be done by this friday night "I am hoping"


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

more pics please


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

Great install on a Dinan 7!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome work sir!


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

verynice, especially those Polyglass 3 way


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone,
Okay it is....3 A.M. I am tired and half asleep. Considering I had to run errands and was out for almost 3 hours I think I did a lot of work. A friend of mine is away and was kind enough to let me use there garage, as I already house sit. SO picture time.
What the dice and navtv will be wired so the video will also go to the head rests.









Head rests power wires
















Powered up









OH a QUARTER!









Removing the rear deck speakers and box so the subs will be able to push air into the cabin.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Where things are going to be ran threw to the trunk









Getting darn time to pull her in for the night shift.









Bondoed the kick panel lots of sanding to do tomorrow.










Had to run another wire threw the door for the woofer being in its own area.









Crossover all wired up.









Bracket made and painted.









Soldered up









Mid installed









Right door all back together.









Left front wires ran.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Holy Bondo on that kick panel!! I hope you have a good air DA sander otherwise that's alot of hand sanding. Where it's brother? I didn't see pictures of the drivers side


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Well taking a little break so more pictures.

Sanded the kick panel down have to fill in a few spots.









Left side crossover and speakers installed.

















Back together.









Started the amp rack
















Will probably put two fans one on each side one in and one out for cooling.

Upgraded the ground wire.

















Started the left kick panel, going to be a little more complex with the hood release and trunk release button. 









Taking a break


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Routed all the speaker wires to the trunk

















Re did the false floor 


















Tonight I did wire everything up for a audio test. Sounds amazing plenty of bass as well as crystal clear highs. Tomorrow I will sand primer and paint the pods and intall them.

Still to do:

Install rear camera
Paint and permanently install the pods
Wrap the sub box and floor install the plexi glass and neon lights.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Today has been a bit busy, my father was suppose to deploy for Iraq today but after getting there and waiting 2 hours they had to delay it until tomorrow. Just got back home and will try to get a few things done today even though 5 hours was killed. Just a bit off subject but here is me and him.


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

bigaudiofanatic said:


> Today has been a bit busy, my father was suppose to deploy for Iraq today but after getting there and waiting 2 hours they had to delay it until tomorrow. Just got back home and will try to get a few things done today even though 5 hours was killed. Just a bit off subject but here is me and him.


Tell dad, be safe and thanks...


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

2167 said:


> Tell dad, be safe and thanks...


X100

Install looks great! 

p.s. is through not threw. Lol
Just giving you a hard time bud!


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

To be honest did not get much done today. Between this morning and having to study for a math test tomorrow coming back from spring break, I got a few things done.

Got the left kick panel started and the right one starting the paining.

























Mounted the fuse block


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey...good progress so far. I'm done many BMW and your right about the trunk latch, be careful not to get any bondo or FG into the hole for the trunk release otherwise you most likely will not get it to mount right.


----------



## Mixagolf1 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not familiar with a midbass in the kickpanel installation, have only one question.
Is there any reason to mount 16.5cm midbass in such small volume? You'll get no real bass response anyway, maybe 13cm midbass will be better?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Mixagolf1 said:


> I'm not familiar with a midbass in the kickpanel installation, have only one question.
> Is there any reason to mount 16.5cm midbass in such small volume? You'll get no real bass response anyway, maybe 13cm midbass will be better?


There is plenty of space as I confirmed by testing out the system yesterday.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I always found the opposite, that you need to vent out behind the kicks. To each there own though.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Just an FYI: If you ran the grounds directly to the battery (looks like the post for the negative has a spot, so I am assuming...) you will want to change it, and just go to the ground spot on the car.

I did the same thing in my 5er, had some noise. Did quite a bit of reading on bfc, it is apparently a common problem. Went ahead and did a new ground and it got rid of the noise completely.

And dont you love the wires! Mine had the DSP system, so only 2 out wires in the harness. I bought the Metra harness, pulled out the wires/pins, added them back into the harness in the correct place and then did Zapco balanced, so wired em up to the converters so I would have 4 channels out. I then realized I only needed the single out, as I changed to a single amp, but now I have a "fader bass control"

YMMV, of course, but a heads up to keep the customer happy.

Matt


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

el_chupo_ said:


> Just an FYI: If you ran the grounds directly to the battery (looks like the post for the negative has a spot, so I am assuming...) you will want to change it, and just go to the ground spot on the car.
> 
> I did the same thing in my 5er, had some noise. Did quite a bit of reading on bfc, it is apparently a common problem. Went ahead and did a new ground and it got rid of the noise completely.
> 
> ...


This has a full 4 channels coming out of the stock system no problems with noise either. But thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Come ooonnnnnn!!! I wanna see the ski-bag project!!!

(not that I have any designs on my own 740....)


----------



## sirsaechao (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice ass build. Question, how is the fan's air intake and exhaust with them being installed like that?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

sirsaechao said:


> Nice ass build. Question, how is the fan's air intake and exhaust with them being installed like that?


With the cut out in the box for them one is for intake and one is for out. This will allow a great deal of air to circulate threw the box.


----------



## kapone (Sep 22, 2009)

well, hey there mrebay...  nice build.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Good project and Im sure the owner will be pleased. Can I ask, are you doing anything special for the Mid (the one in the door?) considering its importance. Or does the project/budget not go that far?


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

the mid in the door the 4 inch I am assuming your talking about, already had a pre made box that fit a 5 1/4 but made a bracket for the new 4 inch to go in. So in a way nothing really special.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Yesterday and today starting to finish things up.

Power wire ran 









iPod cables ran, one is for video and audio the other is for just audio and can be controlled threw the head unit.









Left kick panel going to require some work but will get it done. The hood release and all is a pain to work around.









Wrapped the right panel.
























Just a note the metal grill will be put overtop of the speakers.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Got the mat laid on the left panel today will sand it bondo and carpet it.








The trunk got wrapped, the top lip where the indent starts will be shaved for the plexi glass. That is why the carpet there is not defined cleanly.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Matt, not bad for your first attempt.

You'll learn more as you go. Here's a quick tip for next time to get rid of the gaps and have a smooth transition into the floor.

1.) After get your first layer of bond down and sanded, place the kickpanel back in. 2.) Tape around where the kick meets the floor
3.) use kitty hair to fill the gaps.
4.) After it dries, knock down the high areas, 
5.) do another layer of bondo, and you have a nice transition to the floor.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> Hey Matt, not bad for your first attempt.
> 
> You'll learn more as you go. Here's a quick tip for next time to get rid of the gaps and have a smooth transition into the floor.
> 
> ...


I appreciate it man and thanks for the help.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

nicely done non the less!

As per earlier, yes I was asking about the 4" mid.
Just wondering more if you and the owner have considered more about on axis V off axis response, PLD to the listener (or listeners, one or two seat car etc.), any potential or small amount of signal bounce/cancellation from the factory grill??(although highly unlikely)


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

From what I am hearing sounds clear to me. The right side seems to be able to reach me a tad sooner than the left but than again the left's mid is not installed as of yet. Being off axis it still sounds good. Sense yesterday when the tweeters finally broke in and calmed down everything smoothed out and sounds amazing, just hope to get the dice system working today "wiring harness needed ordering" that way I can hear some lossless audio instead of the radio.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Worked on the kick panel yesterday, going to clean up with some more bondo and sanding. than wrapped. The trunk and hod release are difficult to work around.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Yicks!!! I always try and avoid going around the hood latch and trunk release. It's going to be a PITA now to get that back into the car.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Here's a tip for you next time you us bondo, try Rage Gold, if you can't find it, Auto parts stores have another product that is yellow in color, its a lot easier to work with and if mixed right, when you put it on you can smooth it out with a spreader. But overall good work.. Kick panels have always been a pain in the butt for me..


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Tomorrow the car will be returned, getting a full detail before it leaves and a final tuning. The plexi glass when it arrives I will come and install it at his house.


----------



## the sko (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work man, I always apprecaite your guys details to these projects.

Also, hope your dad returns to you safe from his tour.

-Sko


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Got the dice harness wire re ran for analog audio.

















Wrapped the left kick and trimmed out for the release button and hood release.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Had a quick idea for the bass control knob.


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

doing good work matt. keep it up


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

Worked on the trunk today, a few rattles when the bass hits.









Expandable foam


----------



## e36bumpin (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome build, i love how the trunk is turning out...


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

He was very happy with the car, very impressed with the audio aspect of it as well "as was I". In two weeks he will drop off the kick panels and the door panels for the speakers to get molded into the doors for more foot room.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm impressed with the whole install.. It looks really good and better than a lot of shops around me who are "professional"


----------

